# Tough decision...Saltmarsh 1656 or Gheenoe LT25



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

So I went to Tampa boat show and talked to both vendors extensively while looking at the models. I will use for freshwater flyfishing and duck hunting. 

LT25 is a no brainer for the value but for about $1000 more I can get Kevlar and more interior space in Saltmarsh. So, it really boils down to how they compare in skinny water draft wise. I need boat that will plane out at lower speeds quickly when I'm navigating rocky rivers. I've read tons of feedback on LT25 but not as much on the SaltMarsh 16. I plan to run with 20 HP...manual start...probably Suzuki. Thoughts?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.saltmarshskiffs.com/gallc16.html

Take your time ! DO YOUR HOMEWORK !

Get a test ride in both 

Find out the Construction techniques ...

Walk up to both boats ... Press with your Thumbs ... tap with your Knuckles ... Take a strong Flashlight shine from the inside of the hull can you see light through the Glass on the outside ???

Which hull is rated for the MOST legal horsepower ???


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wider is usually less draft----length being +/-
and more stable


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

So here is a 50'000 overview. There's no replacement for displacement. Wider will be more stable but heavier. Narrower will require less power to achieve the same speed but there is a loss in stability. SaltMarsh will be a great stable platform and will plane quickly. With lower HP you'll loose some top end. The LT will get higher top speed due to a reduced planing surface area but the stability can not compare with the SaltMarsh. 

So your choice is simple, speed or stability if you are locked into a 20 hp outboard. If you increase the power then the differences come down to cost vs stability. 

Either boat sounds to fit the bill. Before you put down a deposit set up a test ride with both. Then choose. 

Happy shopping!

Cheers
Capt Jan


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

This is very helpful feedback. I know from having read hundreds, if not thousands, of posts that both vendors make really good boats and customer satisfaction is very high. The LT25 is so tempting because it's been proven over the years and it's priced so well. The Saltmarsh 1656 looks like it has better size with a few more layout options but at greater expense. What I don't know is how it performs or compares in actual peformance and will it bog down with a 15-20 when trying to plane out at lower/intermediate speeds. Both boats appear to be same weight and can take larger motors. We don't fish with motors bigger than 20 HP bc it's not necessary and WOT can be dangerous on the rock infested rivers we run. My previous boats have been Riverhawk B52 and Stumpnocker 14 and I know these will provide more space and equal, if not better stability. Lastly, I live in Memphis and there's simply no way to test boats without flying down FL, so that's not an option.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

It sounds like you fish rocky waters. Which boat do you think will handle impact better? I've fished neither, let alone crashed them, so I can't help with that. But it's what I would be thinking about. I purchased my skiff (made not far from you) with some impact in mind, but (knock on wood) haven't evaluated that element of its performance yet.


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

It's more about motor/prop protection in the shallow waters. These are tailwaters that generate and the most troublesome times are when it's low water. You can generally navigate the hull ok but it's the rock that's sitting 8-10" under water that you worry about. I don't drift during super low water but still need to get the better wading/drop off spots. If you go too slow than the stern squat will get you into prop damage issues. So ideally, you need a boat that will plane up fairly quickly at lower speeds.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Are there any SaltMarsh 16 owners I can contact on this site since not many boats have been sold. Just wanted to ask some questions and get real world feedback. Thanks...John


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I asked the shop how a salt marsh 1656 would perform with a 20hp because I just purchased a 20hp 4 stroke mercury and they told me it really wouldn't be enough they said it did ok with a 30hp but was really best with a 40hp. I would look at the salt marsh 14 to save some money. My friend has one and it really does have a lot more space than the pictures make it seem. I would definitely take a trip to the shop and wet test all your options


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, how does the Salt Marsh do with a mud motor vs. typical outboard?


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

To answer your questions about Gheenoe in tail waters post something on the Tenn. Gheenoe owners page and I am sure they can give you some insight. http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=30

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 2, 2013)

My Towee on a rocky Tennessee river, I've run across many shoals in this rig.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

thx...I don't care for the Towee because of how they configured the interior cockpit...the layout doesn't allow for hardly any storage or ability to 2 people to maneuver easily because of all the space they consume with the side walls and rod rests foamed in. 

I prefer the added space capacity of the LT25 and Saltmarsh.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

What caught your eye about these two? Of the two, I'd lean toward the Gheenoe in your situation only because it is cheaper. However, I suspect there are other hulls that would be better in the rocks. While your engine takes most of the abuse in rocky areas, when you inevitably hit a rock with the hull, you will high center and half the time the hull will orientate across the current which makes pushing off more challenging. My current hull will forever bear the scars. You want to be able to push off quickly in whatever direction that the current forces you to. Strakes and hard chines concentrate the stresses and make sliding sideways much harder. Both the Saltmarsh and the Gheenoe have more strakes and hard edges than I like in that situation. 

In your situation, I'd personally want a flat bottom Gator Trax hull with a mud motor. They aren't for everyone, but if speed is not your main concern, the mud motors can take a beating and get you back where the ducks are hiding. FWIW I love my longtail in rocks (I still need to add the rock guards). I also have friends here in Maryland who have surface drives and love them. We all spend a lot of time on the upper Potomac River which is a rock garden.

Nate


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2014)

less than helpful regarding your question on these 2 hulls but if u want my opinion, Neither, rocks=aluminum.  I'm poling thru 3-4" in my 1546 Alumacraft, and running in 6" or less.  This is with a passenger and a 25hp 2 stroke.  wearing waders I only need 2" to float/drag the boat.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I would agree with the previous poster. In a river with rocks I would absolutely say aluminum but I would use a jet instead of a surface drive. I have used jets extensivly in rivers and nothing works better for running shallow. If your going to drift then add oar locks and back row like a drift boat. In my experience that's the best setup for a river unless your going to use a drift boat or raft.


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Well, I went with neither. Bought a Supreme Trout boat, 20x42" fiberglass river jon designed for use with jet or small outboard. The fiberglass helps slide over submerged rocks and gravel shoals a lot better than metal. This boat will only draft 4-5" of water and it's length is really the key. Unfortunately, I just need to get a dedicated aluminum jon boat for duckhunting.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

It sounds like that's the best option. I think you will be much better off getting something that's purpose built to your local environment. Either way you can always change your mind later.


----------

